# Is the Mathews Conquest a good finger release bow?



## 3dbowhunter (Jun 4, 2003)

yes it a good bow shooting with fingers.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

If I loved my Conquest any more I would have to name her. :wink:


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Great finger bow! I love my Rival Pro too which is where it got its roots.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Get the bow it will do you well.


----------



## Feral Donkey (Nov 6, 2005)

How much is he asking?


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Feral Donkey said:


> How much is he asking?



He is asking $275 including shipping, whcih seems to be a good price.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Make sure it has good letoff. 65% is best but I shoot 75% pretty decent but it will be diffrent for you.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

BowHunter6666 said:


> Make sure it has good letoff. 65% is best but I shoot 75% pretty decent but it will be diffrent for you.


That's true, I was going to ask about the letoff and completely forgot. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I should mention that all the accessories shown are included, with the exception of the sight. It seems like a good deal to me, based on the small amount of research I have done.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

musikman43155 said:


> I should mention that all the accessories shown are included, with the exception of the sight. It seems like a good deal to me, based on the small amount of research I have done.


For sure looks like a great buy ive heard nothing good about the Conquest


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

BowHunter6666 said:


> For sure looks like a great buy ive heard nothing good about the Conquest


I'll assume you mean " nothing, BUT good about the Conquest" ??


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

musikman43155 said:


> I'll assume you mean " nothing, BUT good about the Conquest" ??


Yea sorry lol :darkbeer:


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

So far I've had the Conquest III, an Ovation, a Martin Razor X, Constitution, Apex, and Hoyt Protec. Of all these, I much prefer the Conquest III.

Bear in mind, much of this stuff is individual preference. The other bows mentioned above are excellent bows. But for a combo hunting, target bow I really love my Conquest.

As for let off, that is also individual. In contrast to some others, I shoot the high let off and hard wall bows better than I do the 65% bows. I've found that with a tab, I can draw three under, drop a finger at full draw, and get an excellent release with the higher let off. Personally I prefer the hard wall. I know many prefer a valley.

The Conquest can be purchased with a Super Soft cam. I did not shoot that cam well, and later learned that has been the experience of others. I changed mine to the hard wall cam.

By the way, they are draw length specific, so be sure of your draw length. If not, you may have to replace the cams. That's not a huge deal, and the price sounds good so probably not something to panic over, but just be aware.

Cato


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

mitchell said:


> So far I've had the Conquest III, an Ovation, a Martin Razor X, Constitution, Apex, and Hoyt Protec. Of all these, I much prefer the Conquest III.
> 
> Bear in mind, much of this stuff is individual preference. The other bows mentioned above are excellent bows. But for a combo hunting, target bow I really love my Conquest.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the information. He is actually including a 28" cam, (my draw length), and a 30" cam. However, the 28" is 80% let off while the 30" is 65%. I guess I'll find out if I like the 80%, I have no idea what my Hoyt Ultratec was.


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a Conquest III with 65% let off that I shoot with fingers. It's a great bow. I'm sure you will like that bow.


----------



## JPL (Dec 7, 2007)

I shoot a conquest 2 at 67lbs- 30 inch draw-80%letoff and love it had some trouble with initial setup but once it is right; its a hum dinger.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

yeah, well I find out tonight that it already sold..now I'm screwed...again....


----------



## sullyxlh (Feb 9, 2006)

musikman43155 said:


> yeah, well I find out tonight that it already sold..now I'm screwed...again....


I'm suprised it lasted that long at that price,
I've owned the Conquest for awhile now,from the Lite up to the one I got now,the C3,it's one of the best all around bows on the market.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

The bow in the picture was a Conquest MK1 (pro or Light) I have had one and shot fingers with it for 10 years.

Nest time one becomes available .... go for it:darkbeer:


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Do a search here on AT im sure youll be able to find a Conquest or another long ATA bow.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

This Conquest I is a good bow. I use this and the Conquest II since 7 years by tournaments and by hunting with lots of successes. Buy this bow and use the Z-DDR-HL cam and you will be very satisfied.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> This Conquest I is a good bow. I use this and the Conquest II since 7 years by tournaments and by hunting with lots of successes. Buy this bow and use the Z-DDR-HL cam and you will be very satisfied.


The HL cam is the 80% let off version most finger shooter prefer the standard cam with 65% let off as the additional holding weight helps for a cleaner release:darkbeer:


----------



## thumper-tx (Dec 19, 2006)

The conquest is the best finger bow I have found in 30+ years of finger shooting. I have shot both high and low letoff cams and both will work, it is mostly personal preference. When I am shooting heavy poundage [67-73] I use the high letoff cam and if I am shooting 65lb down, I use the low letoff cam. I have been shooting the conquest for 8-9 years and have a I, II and IV model. The bow is VERY quiet with a hunting weight arrow.


----------

